# Slimfast...



## Georgie90

I have been doing Slimfast for ½ a dayyes only half a day and I feel sick
I had a chocolate shake for breakfast, a Vanilla Shake for lunch and a caramel snack thing at 11oclock

I cant handle all this sweet stuffI need savoury food.

Has anyone done this? I cant see how this is going to make me lose any weightI feel bloated and just sick

Help xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thought you decided against it went for celeb slim.
anyways sounds normal, first few days are hard! Cuz all sugar i had side effects of headaches/dizzyness/light headed had go to bed at 7pm!
as for feeling sick, felt totally same for me as all the milk, never drank so much milk in my life afte first week gets better.
i was bloated too as there is alot of carbs in the shakes. That is what is meant to help you feel full.


----------



## Georgie90

I was going to Hun, but they don&#8217;t sell them all separately in the Superdrug here&#8230;so Slimfast was the quickest thing to grab this morning, so decided to give it a go&#8230;I have the most awful headache now too&#8230;Is it just the first week then? I can last it out if so but if it&#8217;s going to be like this all the time I can&#8217;t do it&#8230;

I just don&#8217;t feel healthy..you know what I mean?

xx


----------



## SJR

Stick at it and you will see the results - I have. The first few days will be hard but then you will get used to it.


----------



## Georgie90

whats your typical daily meal plan if you dont mind me asking?
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Georgie90 said:


> I was going to Hun, but they dont sell them all separately in the Superdrug hereso Slimfast was the quickest thing to grab this morning, so decided to give it a goI have the most awful headache now tooIs it just the first week then? I can last it out if so but if its going to be like this all the time I cant do it
> 
> I just dont feel healthy..you know what I mean?
> 
> xx

I got headaches coming back if i didnt have shake within time slot of 2hrs. 
If i had shake earlier, i was ill. Got up 5am to get sorted go see my parents. I had shake about 3hrs earlier than normal body felt like it had shut down, made sure never did that again lol.

When i decided to stop had wean myself off had headaches for about 5 days.


----------



## Georgie90

oh gosh!
xx


----------



## SJR

Georgie90 said:


> whats your typical daily meal plan if you dont mind me asking?
> xx

I have 1 shake, 2 low calorie snacks, and around 500 calorie dinner. Sometimes I have another low calorie snack later on in the evening.


----------



## Vici

I'm on ultra slim as 1, its cheaper and 2, they have meal bars that aren't so sweet :)


----------



## Inge

Im thinking of starting a "shake" type diet. Whats the difference between ultra slim and slim fast? Also the scare stories about all the sugar they contain, are they really that bad for you? Ive hoping to start maybe slimfast at the begining of august.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Processed sugar is bad for you.
Natural sugars like whats in fruit is good sugars.

*The 4 main ingredients are skim milk, sugar, fructose, and cocoa. In other words, milk, sugar, and sugar.


----------



## Vici

Any diet will look back in some way - atkins = too much fat, slimfast = too much sugar, cambridge = not enough calories, slimming world green days = too many carbs, slimming world red day = too much protein. They are invented to help people lose weight and to lots of overweight people, the consequence of any of the above mentioned diets is likely to be far better for you than staying over weight!!


----------



## SJR

Inge said:


> Also the scare stories about all the sugar they contain, are they really that bad for you?

In my case, no. My daily sugar intake really isn't that much. It's below what it should be.


----------



## SJR

Vici said:


> Any diet will look back in some way - atkins = too much fat, slimfast = too much sugar, cambridge = not enough calories, slimming world green days = too many carbs, slimming world red day = too much protein. They are invented to help people lose weight and to lots of overweight people, the consequence of any of the above mentioned diets is likely to be far better for you than staying over weight!!

I agree. The slim fast diet is working for me which is why I am sticking to it. If it didn't work and did the opposite to what it's supposed to there's no way I would keep at it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i loved slimfast!! 
it worked but i felt it worked for wrong reasons. 
esp when comes to not eating back ya exercise calories & only eating min of 1200.


----------

